# Could Caffeinism Be a Cause?



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

Well I don't want to make this too long. But I was wondering if long-term caffeinism could be causing most of the symptoms I'm affected by.

I can say I'm easily addicted and have been addicted to caffeine for 3 to 4 years now. During a week day I can consume 10-12 sodas. On weekends I'm notorious for bringing two, two litres to friends houses to stay up extra late each day I'm there. (preferably mountain dew and dr. pepper ) Recently I've been trying to cut down on sodas a lot but I still consume about 6-8 maybe more a day, and thats not to mention the amount of green tea I drink which I've also been told has caffeine in it.

Does anyone know the long term effects of caffeinism? What caffeinism symptoms can consist of? and how long it would take to reverse the effects? =/


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I know caffeine can lead to a lot of anxiety but other than that I doubt it's the cause of DP/DR. It's possible, but I drink hardly any caffeine and I know people that drink a hell of a lot of it and have no DP/DR.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Sounds like sugar is more of a problem for you than caffeine; I mean two, two liter bottles, of soda in one night or day? I would be more worried about your veins, teeth, diabetes, as opposed to DP.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:? wow. your stomach is in danger of dissolving with how much soda you drink.


----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

I know =/

but I'm addicted =(


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Try coming off it with half decaf tea/coffee.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Darren Paul Duckworth said:


> Try coming off it with half decaf tea/coffee.


yeah. Tea's best for you, I hear.
I'm cutting back on my caffine intake too 
because 12+ cups of coffee a day isn't good for you no matter what


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Layla said:


> because 12+ cups of coffee a day isn't good for you no matter what


That could be the core reason for anxiety.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm not very anxious although, too much coffee with too little food would make anyone jittery :wink:


----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

So I started an expieriment to see how having no caffeine would affect me. Two days into it a noticed i twitch and shake a lot less. Also I feel less anxious around people like i always do.

placebo or not atleast its helping. =]

and just think if two days can stop my shaking and twitching maybe 2 years could cure me of anxiety and dp altogether. =]


----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

** Extreme migraines and headaches, I believe its withdrawl =(


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

it might be better to cut back slowly. Switch to green tea or something?


----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah i've been drinking arizona green tea and it seems to help the headaches


----------

